# Furaffinity runs Slow



## elidolente (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, I have been here for a bit, but why does FA art site run so slow for me? It takes about 1min 30sec for pages too load, is there something i don't know?


----------



## Zalin (Jan 19, 2009)

Please see the other active topic for more information. o.o


----------



## Nanakisan (Jan 19, 2009)

FA has just been globally updated
that means that the entire site is being adjusted with the new interface and such plus people are flocking onto the servers like mad
give it a day

i'm not tech team or mod or admin but it doesn't hurt to say something


----------



## elidolente (Jan 19, 2009)

Its been happening for a few weeks now tohugh, it seems to go faster with update though :0, but still sorta slow :/.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 19, 2009)

elidolente said:


> Its been happening for a few weeks now tohugh, it seems to go faster with update though :0, but still sorta slow :/.


You'll need to provide ISP information, your ping to FA, tracert, etc. I can not troubleshoot individual connection lines, but perhaps other people could assist. FA has been running fairly stable and speedy as of recent, and the problems are not on our side.


----------



## Nanakisan (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah could be comcunts throttling me again


----------

